# Where to buy silkworms



## thebugwife (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm sure this has been asked before but I keep getting an error when I try to search so...

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Can anyone suggest a good place to buy silkworms?


----------



## jfmantis (Nov 28, 2007)

*Mullberry farms.* I bought some from them about two months ago. The silkworms came well packaged in petri dishes (because I bought the small size) with artificial food. If you have a mullberry tree nearby, the food is free. If not, then you can buy Silkworm Chow from Mullberry farms. They are hard to feed because they will die in a cage if they have no food, and they will stay on the ground, forcing the mantis to come down. They also have a very high quantity of fat, so it is good to incorporate another food also. And, it is important to make sure they get fed a lot or they will die.

Click here


----------



## BugFan (Mar 17, 2008)

buyfruitflies.com has them, instructions to care for them, and the nutritional charts of common feeder insects.


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 17, 2008)

www.insectlore.com

I remember buying lots of stuff from them. They even have mulberry you can feed them.


----------

